# Mikrowellen Simulator (selber Entwickeln)



## End0fSeven (21. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell sind Simulatoren hoch im Kurs, egal wie "Billig" die sind.

Als Spass bin ich auf eine Lustige Idee gekommen. Wiso kein Mikrowellen Simulator machen?

Vorgestellt habe ich mir, man sieht eine Mikrowelle und kann in einem Menü Auswählen was man rein tun will. 

Ob das jetzt über Spaghetti geht oder Alu-Folie ist egal. Sobald man im Menü was ausgewehlt hat, sieht man eine Hand die die Mikrowelle öffnet und den gegenstand rein tut.


Soviel zu der Idee.
Jetzt habe ich selber noch nie sowas Entwickelt, ich weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Es ist eher die Herausforderung mal was Lustiges machen zu können und vielleicht hätte ja jemand Lust hier, mit mir den zu "Entwickeln". 

Ich wäre dankbar für Hilfe, mit was man anfangen kann, mit welchen Programmen usw.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hast du denn schon was Programmiert? Kannst du eine Sprache? ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## kero81 (21. Oktober 2014)

Da hab ich auch schon das passende Lied für dein Intro! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkEB-m26o5U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkEB-m26o5U


----------



## End0fSeven (22. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon was Programmiert? Kannst du eine Sprache? ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus.


 
Etwas C# kann ich. Aber sonst sieht es eher schlecht aus, dass gebe ich zu. Jedoch bin ich auch bereit was zu lernen. Vielleicht gibt es ja was ähnliches wie ein Baukasten Prinzip? Ala Visual Studio?


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Oktober 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch schon das passende Lied für dein Intro!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkEB-m26o5U
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkEB-m26o5U


 
Ich hatte jetzt spontan eher an den hier gedacht, wenn auch wegen des Videoclips:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5LW07FTJbI 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5LW07FTJbI


----------



## End0fSeven (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint. Aber wenn ihr solche Videos Postet bringt mir das ganze rein gar nichts. Ich glaub ein Intro macht man erst wenn das Spiel mal einen gewissen Stand hat, dann könnt ihr mir soviele Intros schicken wie ihr wollt.


----------

